# 15  6%  ?

## htg

.   .       6  15 .     .   .  .
 .   .

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## htg

,    ?

----------


## mvf

...    - 15,   - 6.

----------


## htg

. , ?           .    :       100000 .     10% .     5%    5000 . 6%         5000    95000          15 %

----------


## trudonoshin

6%   .
 6%    6%  5000 .
 15% -  5000 . -  .
   - .  .

95000 . -    ,

----------


## htg

, ,        ?

----------


## mvf

: http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------


## trudonoshin

,  15%        .

    26.2.   .     .

----------


## Okli

> . , ?           .    :       100000 .     10% .     5%    5000 . 6%         5000    95000          15 %


      6%
 ,         ,  6%      5000,   10000 (..   10%) ,    ,     ,              ..       - - 30,  100,       ,   ,      (       , .        30 )

----------


## trudonoshin

*htg*,     ? 6%  15% ?

----------


## Marian

> 95000 . -    ,


         ?   ,   ,  ,   /     ,  .     ,    .       , ,  ...    -            6%?

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,   /     ,  .


    ,      .       -    .      ,

----------


## Marian

> ,      .      -    .      ,


!    !

----------


## 18

!  ,   ,         ?  !

----------


## .

* 18*,    ,    ?

----------


## 18

,   ,  ?

----------


## .

* 18*,       .     ,     .    ?     ,  ?

----------


## 18

.      ,    .    ,       .

----------


## .

150 ..,    1  2013    .

----------


## 18

!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


       ,   ,    ?

----------

60 % ,  15  .  ,  6 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 .       ,        ,   ,       -  2%  .    6%   :Big Grin:

----------


## SeereeSpoiple

,        15               ?

----------


## .

.    ,    
    ,        ?

----------

